# Humminbird 587 ci hd di ice conversion??



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys I have a question and hopefully someone can help me with this. I am wanting to convert my humminbird 587ci hd di off the boat for ice fishing. This wasn't possible until last year with a new software update. It costs about $150 or so but I think I can off set the cost by selling my fl-8. If I do it I will have lake maps, gps, zoom and a better color pallet as well as a digital read out for depth. Does anyone know about this or has anyone done it? How does it work? Is it worth it or should I just stay with the fl-8? I have a marcum too that I like a little better than the fl-8, that way when fishing with someone we each have a flasher. Any info and input would be great thanks guys.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have used LCD displays for the last 10 years or so ice fishing. I much prefer them to flashers.
You shouldnt need anything to make it work, however, buying the ice-ducer is a huge help. You can power it with any sort of small battery, i use a 12amh battery from radio shack for mine, was $40.

You will need to play with your settings some to get it just how you want it, but basic settings are Strength/sensitivity till you can see your jig as a small line, Chart/scroll speed up high(i max mine out), set your depth unit to the deepest water you'll fish(30ft normally enough).


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot I appreciate it, can you give me the pros and cons to the chart versus the flasher?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i can tell you how i see it, alot of folks disagree...

i feel i get more info from a side scrolling chart than the dial(flasher), i have a visual reference for how fast the fish is either coming up, or going down after a bait, or fleeing the scene. You do see this with a flasher, but with the graph, it appears as a long line and is much easier to determine(for me) the mood of the fish.
With the sensitivity tweaked just right on a color unit, i think its easier to determine the size of the fish in the cone. Cant obviously get down to ounces and inches, but a dang good idea of how big whatever it is down there.
Again, this can be done with the high end flashers, but you get more visual with a chart, especially the 5in and larger screens.

It truly boils down to what you prefer, having used both, i cant imagine using a flasher of any sort after getting my 'birds tuned up. Currently i use a 386

I didnt even touch on the GPS, which if you fish much at all, you understand the potential of dropping waypoints. With the chip in, you can follow contours and break lines, fish humps and bowls you would never be able to find with out drilling a bajillion holes. Heck just knowing for sure how deep it is without cutting a hole is priceless.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I appreciate it, I think I'm going to go ahead and mod the bird and just hold onto the flashers for now. If I like it then I'll use it I not I can always just use the maps and gps.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

for what its worth, you dont have to "mod" anything. the single biggest trick is to get the transducer to hang level. Just be creative, and focus on making it dead level...ive used wire, zip-ties, made brackets, the hole 9 yards.

what im getting at is you dont need to buy the ice kit humminbird sells to try it. You can get a battery at wal-mart for 22 bucks, rig your transducer, and your set to go. The soft case, the ducer and the battery that humminbird sells are nice, but not required. Especially if your just wanting to try it out seeing as how you have actual icefishing flashers already.

just saying.

I use a soft cooler(again from the wal-mart) for 7 bucks to hold my battery, mount the screen on top. Better then h-birds $40 soft case.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well then I might just give that a try, thanks again.


----------

